# Uber delivery



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

I just got an invite though Uber app to do deliveries and I accepted it, waiting for email on how to get started. Have you had good experiences, bad? Tips? I don't think this is the same as UberEats.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

So it is the same... on the invite it only said I would go to a business, pick up one or more packages, then deliver them. It didn't mention what the packages might be, just packages in the generic and didn't mention UberEATS. Looks like consistently better earnings with no less than ~$5.50 
per delivery. Looking forward to trying it out, anyone have recommendations for an insulated container?


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

The bag from Uber corporate? Finding a decent sized insulated bag tends to be the problem when it comes to this service, particularly with large orders. Seen a 24x24 inch insulated bag lately? Neither have I. I do with a 8x24 inch cooler bag (fits most orders), and the containing lid of a cupcake holder to keep the drinks from moving (in corrugated cardboard, of course). If there are 2 large bags, then I will use the cupcake lid to contain the second bag. For pizzas I use cheap, large bags I bought online.


----------



## UberSucker (May 17, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> So it is the same... on the invite it only said I would go to a business, pick up one or more packages, then deliver them. It didn't mention what the packages might be, just packages in the generic and didn't mention UberEATS. Looks like consistently better earnings with no less than ~$5.50
> per delivery. Looking forward to trying it out, anyone have recommendations for an insulated container?


You're insane if you do it. I just quit UberEats. It's about 4.00 a delivery and you will do about 2 an hour which isn't even 10$ an hour. Many are 10-15 minutes away to get to the pickup which you don't get paid for and another 5-10 minutes waiting for the food which never seems to be ready. All unpaid time. And when you do pickup the food it's usually no more than a 1-2 mile delivery. It's an absolute joke. And it's very rare to get a tip. I got a real delivery job and am making 20 an hour with tips. UberEats should be shut down. It just isn't right.


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

UberSucker said:


> You're insane if you do it. I just quit UberEats. It's about 4.00 a delivery and you will do about 2 an hour which isn't even 10$ an hour. Many are 10-15 minutes away to get to the pickup which you don't get paid for and another 5-10 minutes waiting for the food which never seems to be ready. All unpaid time. And when you do pickup the food it's usually no more than a 1-2 mile delivery. It's an absolute joke. And it's very rare to get a tip. I got a real delivery job and am making 20 an hour with tips. UberEats should be shut down. It just isn't right.


everything you say is true sir..you would have to average $5 tip per delivery for it to be worth it


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

I've been doing it for 4 months, some weeks full time 50+ hours. Unexpected car repair bills slowed my roll in saving up for truck driving academy, but finally, in a couple of weeks, I should have enough to make it through the 4-5 weeks with no pay until the training pay kicks in. Then it will be roughly 1k a week before taxes and traveling the country for at least a year. After the 1st year, 60k is realistic in OTR, doubtful driving locally and home everyday. The CDL learner's permit written test was harder than expected, it ended up taking 3 tries and about 15 hours of study, but only cost $25, plus the $80 for the DOT physical required before being allowed to take the test. The academy is footing the bill for room and board at a decent hotel near the school, and will pay about half of the total cost if I complete the 13 month contract, nothing is due upfront. 

Point being, I started Uber with a goal and as a way to transition into something else. The flexibility it allows is the best part. If I need more money, I work 12 hours instead of 8. Nieces birthday party, no problem, I will make up the hours tomorrow. Need to study? EZ PZ. No ahole looking over my shoulder or stressing out over being literally 2 minutes late. Don't feel well, I take the day off and make it up later. It really is THE LIFE, because I enjoy driving and am somewhat of a "Foodie" at heart. If only it paid more and people tipped like they used to when I delivered pizza waaay back in the day. I could do this shit forever into retirement it's so easy and stress free, to be honest.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

UberSucker said:


> You're insane if you do it. I just quit UberEats. It's about 4.00 a delivery and you will do about 2 an hour which isn't even 10$ an hour. Many are 10-15 minutes away to get to the pickup which you don't get paid for and another 5-10 minutes waiting for the food which never seems to be ready. All unpaid time. And when you do pickup the food it's usually no more than a 1-2 mile delivery. It's an absolute joke. And it's very rare to get a tip. I got a real delivery job and am making 20 an hour with tips. UberEats should be shut down. It just isn't right.


I had more pings than I could even deal with but the app glitched out and switched the pickup and delivery addresses on one, I knew where the restaurant was so I went there anyway and I couldn't verify that I picked up the order and the app didn't show a support button, finally after maybe 5-10 minutes I was able to verify the pickup and I hit contact for the recipient to tell why it was taking so long and it called the restaurant!! The Uber corporate bags... Are they available from the Sprint stations?


----------



## UberEatsDriverWA (Feb 26, 2018)

You have to pay for one last time I tried to get one. will not support Uber anymore than what I am doing. They should literally hand those bags out to their drivers especially for free advertisement. I have been doing deliveries for almost a year with over a 1000 deliveries. Only 1 restaurant marked me down for not having a bag and I marked her down as well because I knew she was going to. If they ask just lie and say its in the car staying warm and that you will put the food in there as soon as possible lol I am still at 98 percent with over 1000 deliveries. I do this part time in a small area. DO NOT TAKE MCDONALD orders always cancel because it is $3-$5 dollars max. Also record your mileage by taking screenshots of the Google navigation because this actually shows the full mileage from the start and trust me you can adjust .5 and a mile if its wrong and you have a screen shot. It is well worth it in the end getting that 50 cents for instant pay or something like that. Also if the trip is more than 10mins away it is not worth your time unless you know the restaurant usually has far deliveries with no traffic because you could drive 8 miles 15 mins away to pick up a .5 delivery which is $3 dollars lol


----------



## UberEatsDriverWA (Feb 26, 2018)

Forgot to mention that if the order takes longer than 15mins while you are at the restaurant you can also get a waiting fee. Mine is $5 dollars for 15mins at the restaurant. If you are about 12 mins in and the food just got out wait 3 more mins to accept the delivery fully so you can receive that money for waiting. Also if they double book your delivery or if someone cancels while you are at a restaurant you can also call into UberEats Support to get a cancellation fee of $3.00 for driving to the restaurant. They do not tell you these things when you sign up and it took me a couple of months before I knew the system.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Ooh good tips 

Did you get your bags at the Sprint stop? Is that the same as greenlight?


----------



## RunWithScissors SLC (Mar 1, 2018)

Find a foodservice supply store. They have bags made for food in various sizes. My wife works at one and got one for me on the cheap. Alternately, if you pm me I can have one shipped to you on the cheap also.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

RunWithScissors SLC said:


> Find a foodservice supply store. They have bags made for food in various sizes. My wife works at one and got one for me on the cheap. Alternately, if you pm me I can have one shipped to you on the cheap also.


I probably won't keep doing deliveries. I seem to always get the pings when the food is already ready and I'm 5 min away. That 3-5 minutes is inaccurate, it will be 2-3 miles through city streets, taking more like 7-10 minutes. They don't keep it insulated so it's cold when I get it, then the next ping comes in while en route to the customer, and that ping is already cooked. This is Uber's or the restaurants fault, but who will the customer blame, them or the one whose face they see handing them a cold meal? The restaurants need to give Uber info on the prep time of each order and Uber needs to tell them when to start based on a realistic driver pickup time. There's a reason restaurants have typically done delivery in-house, the driver is probably there and ready to take it as soon as it's cooked or they know how long the driver will take to get back.



UberEatsDriverWA said:


> Forgot to mention that if the order takes longer than 15mins while you are at the restaurant you can also get a waiting fee. Mine is $5 dollars for 15mins at the restaurant. If you are about 12 mins in and the food just got out wait 3 more mins to accept the delivery fully so you can receive that money for waiting. Also if they double book your delivery or if someone cancels while you are at a restaurant you can also call into UberEats Support to get a cancellation fee of $3.00 for driving to the restaurant. They do not tell you these things when you sign up and it took me a couple of months before I knew the system.


What do you mean by double-book delivery? Also do you ever have trouble getting the pickup instructions or getting to the pickup/dropoff confirmation screen?


----------



## RunWithScissors SLC (Mar 1, 2018)

You're lucky. I'd do those all day if I could. Get a small heating pad and put it in the bag, it will keep/reheat the food. I'e also used the seat warmer with a clean blanket over the top. 

The point is, you're not wasting time/money waiting inside restaurants. I think most of us could only wish for that. I have only one in my area that has it ready every time I get there, or ready within 30 seconds. I like that place. Seems like even an order of fries at McDonald's takes 5 minutes minimum.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

RunWithScissors SLC said:


> You're lucky. I'd do those all day if I could. Get a small heating pad and put it in the bag, it will keep/reheat the food. I'e also used the seat warmer with a clean blanket over the top.
> 
> The point is, you're not wasting time/money waiting inside restaurants. I think most of us could only wish for that. I have only one in my area that has it ready every time I get there, or ready within 30 seconds. I like that place. Seems like even an order of fries at McDonald's takes 5 minutes minimum.


Yeah, at McDonald's it says order is ready but they told me they never make it until the courier arrives. I did a McDonald's after dine-in hours and had to wait in driver-thru for like 15 minutes. So frustrating. The heating pad is a good idea. I had two orders of large pizzas, they wouldn't fit in my bag.  I do have a dc -> ac inverter I can plug a heating pad into.


----------



## RunWithScissors SLC (Mar 1, 2018)

What do you mean by double-book delivery? Also do you ever have trouble getting the pickup instructions or getting to the pickup/dropoff confirmation screen?[/QUOTE]

If I have Wi-Fi on, it tries to connect to McDonald's Wi-Fi. Since McDonald's has a capture portal you have to accept terms on before using it, it won't allow any Internet traffic through unless you use a browser and accept the terms. Cellular traffic won't go through, because Wi-Fi is connected. Uber app won't get anything and won't show directions. Just have to remember to turn Wi-Fi off. Uber is data hungry, so an unlimited plan is just about mandatory.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> Yeah, at McDonald's it says order is ready but they told me they never make it until the courier arrives. I did a McDonald's after dine-in hours and had to wait in driver-thru for like 15 minutes. So frustrating. The heating pad is a good idea. I had two orders of large pizzas, they wouldn't fit in my bag.  I do have a dc -> ac inverter I can plug a heating pad into.


 PAX don't care whether you have a heating pad or not you will get no tips regardless


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> PAX don't care whether you have a heating pad or not you will get no tips regardless


I've gotten two cash tips from 7 deliveries, so pp


----------



## uberdummie (Apr 20, 2017)

UberSucker said:


> You're insane if you do it. I just quit UberEats. It's about 4.00 a delivery and you will do about 2 an hour which isn't even 10$ an hour. Many are 10-15 minutes away to get to the pickup which you don't get paid for and another 5-10 minutes waiting for the food which never seems to be ready. All unpaid time. And when you do pickup the food it's usually no more than a 1-2 mile delivery. It's an absolute joke. And it's very rare to get a tip. I got a real delivery job and am making 20 an hour with tips. UberEats should be shut down. It just isn't right.


Totally agreed. They send me once to pick up food 20 min away and deliver food less than 2 mile. I got $4.75 for that delivery. What kind of delivery job is this. Ubereats suck. I been stop doing this for more than 2 month . I had been doing ubereats for more than 6 month. After all , average per hour is $8 - $10 before gas & maintenance. So MIT researched came out on the news is accurate. This is a low pay slave job. They should implement basic pay per hour plus delivery fare plus tips. Pizza delivery way better then ubereats.


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

uberdummie said:


> Totally agreed. They send me once to pick up food 20 min away and deliver food less than 2 mile. I got $4.75 for that delivery. What kind of delivery job is this. Ubereats suck. I been stop doing this for more than 2 month . I had been doing ubereats for more than 6 month. After all , average per hour is $8 - $10 before gas & maintenance. So MIT researched came out on the news is accurate. This is a low pay slave job. They should implement basic pay per hour plus delivery fare plus tips. Pizza delivery way better then ubereats.


i make $15-20 $960 in 55 hours online last week


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

uberdummie said:


> Totally agreed. They send me once to pick up food 20 min away and deliver food less than 2 mile. I got $4.75 for that delivery. What kind of delivery job is this. Ubereats suck. I been stop doing this for more than 2 month . I had been doing ubereats for more than 6 month. After all , average per hour is $8 - $10 before gas & maintenance. So MIT researched came out on the news is accurate. This is a low pay slave job. They should implement basic pay per hour plus delivery fare plus tips. Pizza delivery way better then ubereats.


That sucks that UE is not good in your area. That doesnt mean it sucks for everyone. If you are in a busy area and average 2+ orders/hr then its good. If you are in a slow/saturated area then it sucks. If you get quests/boost/hourly guarantees then its great. If you dont then it sucks. It different for everyone. I personally like UE better than the other 3 big delivery gigs, been with them for 15 months. The only day I dont do UE is Sunday. Unless you are finishing up a quest or have a big boost then its just not worth it on Sundays. I get on GH or DD every Sunday and its always busy+ great tips.


----------

